# Cruising 500 mg of Test E



## Markarbt12 (Aug 12, 2019)

I started my first cycle of Test E 12 weeks ago. I take 2, 1ml shots per week. 250 x2 per/week so a total of 500.  I have recently decided that I want to cruise Test E, mainly cause I have 2 bottles left still. Is this too high of a level to cruise at? I need answers. Thanks for the help!


----------



## prostock (Aug 12, 2019)

to make your test work correctly for you with less estrogenic issues please think about splitting your dose by 7 and then inject ed.. insulin 30 gagers work nicely with little inj scar tissue issues..


----------



## montego (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes 500mg is not a cruise, it's a blast.

200-250mg is typically considered a cruise for most guys.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 13, 2019)

montego said:


> Yes 500mg is not a cruise, it's a blast.
> 
> 200-250mg is typically considered a cruise for most guys.



I was thinking similar. 500mg is a cycle not a cruise.


----------



## geardepot (Aug 13, 2019)

Agreed...500mg weekly would be "cycle" dosage.  That being said, I personally cruise on 400mg year around.  (I don't do cycles anymore).  I started on 250mg weekly, and my bloodwork didn't show a remarkable improvement in my test levels.  So I bumped up to 400mg weekly and my levels are in the 750 (ng/dl) range.  I would suggest starting with 200-250mg a week, then get some bloodwork done and see where you are at.  
GD


----------

